# Cold brew product



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I stumbled across this. HAs anyone tried it?

http://www.pointblankcoldbrew.com


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bottled cold brewed coffee? North Tea Power bottle their own.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cold Brew coffee was all over the London Coffee Festival this year

At least 6 stands had bottles or Tetra-Paks that you could purchase to take away, or consume onsite


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

£11.99 for 750ml bottle....I'm in the wrong business









John


----------

